# Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar



## YJeeper (26. August 2013)

Hallo

Vielleicht weis wer Rat oder einen Paragrafen etc. der mir weiterhelfen kann.

Es geht darum, dass bei einem früheren Umzug meine Prüfungsbescheinigung incl. Fischereischein abhanden gekommen sind.

Daraufhin bin ich zum Amt um einen neuen Schein mir auststellen zu lassen. Da ich meine Prüfungsbescheinigung nicht mehr habe, sollte das bestehen der Prüfung ja noch im Amt irgendwo in den Unterlagen zu finden sein. 

Ja Pustekuchen! Nichts! Ich bin mit der sehr netten Dame alle Bücher im Archiv durchgegangen und wir konnten meinen Namen nirgens finden. 

Daraufhin habe ich zuhause nach "Beweisen" für den Besitz eines Angelscheins gesucht und Erlaubniskarten von vor zig Jahren etc. vorgelegt, die eindeutig bewiesen haben, dass ich mal einen besessen habe.

Daraufhin wurde mir auch einer ausgestellt.

Jetzt beim nächsten Umzug, ist mir die Anmeldung zur Prüfung in die Hände gefallen und habe diese nun nachträglich (obwohl ich ja meinen Schein habe) bei der Dame vorgelegt, um nachträglich nochmal zu beweisen, dass ich wirklich mal zur Prüfung war etc.! Dort war das Prüfungsdatum hinterlegt mit Uhrzeit und Ort der Prüfung. Man hat nochmal gesucht und festgestellt, dass es für diesen Prüfungstermin keinerlei Unterlagen gibt! Für die 2. Prüfung im Jahr ist jedoch alles Komplett (eine Anfang Sommer, also meine, und eine wird Anfang Winter durchgeführt).
Alle Prüfungsunterlagen für diese Prüfung sind weg und nicht auffindbar!

Nun ist es so, dass bei diesem Umzug ich den Schein ja irgendwann mal umschreiben muss und die Dame am neuen Wohnsitz, trotz des noch gültigen Scheins mit Lichtbild, ein Prüfungszeugniss zum umschreiben haben möchte, denn da dieser Schein (ohne das sie die Vorgeschichte kennt) ja ein Gefälligkeitssache sein könnte.

Das heisst jetzt also, ich soll ein Prüfungszeugniss mir wieder ausstellen lassen, was bei mir verloren ist und beim Amt ebenfalls und das "nur" um die Adresse auf dem Schein ändern zu lassen.
Für eine Ummeldung des Wohnsitzes auf dem Personalausweis, reicht dieser alleine. Schon komisch das sie keine beglaubigte Geburtsurkunde dafür haben wollte....

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Dame dort bei der Ummeldung keine Ahnung hat und das es Willkür im Amt ist, das Prüfungszeugniss nochmals haben zu wollen, nur um den Fischereischein umschreiben zu lassen.
Ich dachte ich fall vom Stuhl!

Kann da wer vielleicht was fundiertes zu sagen oder mir einen Tipp geben wie das ganze einzusortieren ist?!

Dank und Gruß, YJeeper


----------



## antonio (26. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

ist eben von bl zu bl verschieden.
wenn bei umzug zum umschreiben des scheines ein prüfungszeugnis verlangt wird mußt du es eben vorweisen.

antonio


----------



## welsstipper (26. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

ein kollege von mir hatte seinen prüfungsschein mal beim angeln verloren, er hat ei der fischereibehörde einen neuen beantragt ... (von der wird ja auch die prüfung abgenommen) 

bei uns im verein steht auf der website auch das man ihn dort beantragen kann, ich denke mal das die das weitere geben und beantragen ...


----------



## Black-Death (26. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

uns wurde beim lehrgang gesagt, dass man das zeugnis unbedingt sicher aufbewahren soll, da es nirgends amtlich hinterlegt ist und man bei verlust die prüfung erneut ablegen muss.

deswegen direkt kopiert gescannt und sicher verwahrt^^


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

Natürlich hat die Behörde einen Ermessensspielraum und dieser wird in der Regel auch voll ausgeschöpft, aber *immer *gegen den Bürger!
Die könnten dir den Fischereischein auch ausstellen,zumal du ja den vorherigen nachweisen kannst, müssen es aber nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (26. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

Jürgen, sei nicht ganz so negativ. Ich muss sagen, bei meiner etwas anderen Problematik waren die Behörden kulant. Und sich auch darüber klar, dass ein Angelschein eine andere Brisanz als eine Waffenbesitzkarte hat.


----------



## YJeeper (27. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

Das ist ja das Paradoxe daran: Für die Umschreibung meines Jagscheins, reicht dieser alleine!

Man muss sich mal in das Gedächnis rufen, dass man mit dem Jagdschein ins Geschäft gehen kannn und dort damit berechtigt ist, so viele Langwaffen zu kaufen incl. Munition, wie es der Geldbeutel hergibt!

Daher ist es für ein weiteres mal nicht nachvollziehbar, warum dort so "rumgezickt" wird. Ich habe mit der Sachbearbeiterin in meiner vorherigen Stadt gesprochen, die mir jetzt ein Schreiben fertig macht, dass die Unterlagen wirklich nicht auffindbar sind und dort fehlen etc.. Vielleicht reicht das ja, um sie zu überzeugen. Alternativ werde ich es mal woanders noch probieren......

Ja, man soll ihn gut aufbewahren, aber weg ist trotzdem weg.

Dank und Gruß, YJeeper


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*



> Alternativ werde ich es mal woanders noch probieren......


Ja wo denn?
Der Fischereischein wird doch von der Meldebehörde(Ordnungsamt) ausgestellt und die ist nun mal an deinem Wohnort!

Jürgen


----------



## Eckhaard (27. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

Du hast ja den Fischereischein der "alten" Stadt. Kannst Du ihn nicht dort verlängern und gut ist das?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*



> Du hast ja den Fischereischein der "alten" Stadt. Kannst Du ihn nicht dort verlängern und gut ist das?


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du deinen Schein holst,oder auch nur verlängerst, aber den gibt es nur an der ersten Meldeadresse!

Jürgen


----------



## Eckhaard (27. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

Ich habe meinen Fischereischein im Saarland in meiner Heimatstadt geholt, die Fischerprüfung habe ich ebenfalls im Saarland abgelegt. Soweit normal.

Als ich damals die Vorbereitungslehrgänge und die Prüfung absolvierte, waren dort auch angehende Angler aus Rheinland Pfalz zu Gast. Da es möglicherweise Probleme mit dem saarländischen Prüfungszeugnis in der Heimatgemeinde der Pfälzer kommen könnte, wurde vom Dozenenten der Tipp ausgegeben mit dem saarländischen Zeugnis zu einer saarländischen Gemeinde zu gehen und sich dort den Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen. Dies sei möglich, z.B. weil man gerade vor Ort im Urlaub ist. Warum soll es dann nicht möglich sein den alten Schein in der alten Gemeinde zu verlängern? Ne Frage wärs mir wert, zumal man bei der "alten Stadt" des TS ja kulant und dem TS wohlgesonnen zu sein scheint.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*



> dort den Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen. Dies sei möglich, z.B. weil man gerade vor Ort im Urlaub ist.



Aha, dass ist neu für mich!
Dies wäre ja dann tatsächlich ein Weg um die behördlichen Klippen zu umschiffen.

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (27. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

kommt eben immer auf das bl an.
meist ist es jedoch nur am wohnort möglich.
und was die lehrgangsleiter teilweise erzählen, darf man auch nicht immer für bare münze nehmen.

antonio


----------



## Norman B. (27. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

So wie Eckhard beschrieben hat bin ich auch einige Jahre vorgegangen, ohne Probleme bei den Fischereibehörden verschiedener Landkreise (in Sachsen-Anhalt).
Mittlerweile besitze ich einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit und bin aus dem Schneider.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis weg, bei der Behörde auch nicht auffindbar*

Hm,

eine eindeutige rechtliche Lösung für Dein Problem habe ich nicht!

Nur Ratschläge, wie es gehen *KANN*!!!

...sofern Du überhaupt ein Problem hast / bekommst....denn einen F-Schein hast Du ja zumindest!

Du hast einen gültigen Fischereischein - das ist schonmal gut und sollte reichen!(weiß ja keiner, dass Du den schon nur durch "Nettigkeit" bekommen hast - also - *DU HAST EINEN FISCHEREISCHEIN --> BASTA!!!*....wer sollte da schon nachfragen, ob und wie Du den bekommen hast, solange Du nicht davon anfängst!?!).

Bei uns muss man auch das Prüfungszeugnis zum Umschreiben / Verlängern vorlegen, wenn ausstellende Behörde eine andere, als die unsere war - aber in aller Regel reicht ein Lächeln & der Hinweis, dass man LEIDER nach dem Umzug die Prüfbescheinigung nicht mehr findet!

Sollte das alles nicht reichen / hinhauen, dann heisst Das ZAUBERWORT "*Ermessen*" - das bedeutet, die ausstellende Behörde *KANN* Dir aufgrund Deiner Geschichte und des vorhandenen Fischereischeins glauben, dass Du die Prüfung brav absolviert hast, *MUSS* das allerdings formal strenggenommen nicht!

Damit ist eines klar --> sei nett und freundlich und appelliere darauf, dass dort mit etwas Glück ein netter Mensch sitzt, der nicht gerne viel Arbeit haben möchte und Dir aufgrund des Vorhandenseins Deiner alten Erlaubniskarten etc. glaubt und Dir hoffentlich ohne Faxen einen Fischereischein ausstellt!

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass ein Teil des "Fehlers" auch bei Dir liegt - denn Du hattest das Prüfungszeugnis und hast es verbummelt - das die Behörde im Archiv zu Deiner Prüfung keine Unterlagen hat, dass ist auch falsch und ärgerlich - aber nützt Dir erstmal nix, da Du selber die Chance vertan hast, Deine Prüfung hinreichend zu belegen, was bei engstirnigen Amtswaltern nur durch Vorlage eines Prüfungszeungisses mit Dienstsiegel geschehen kann!


*ABER:*

Hat jemand seinerzeit mit Dir die Prüfung gemacht?
Kann und wird dieser "jemand" auch schriftlich und an "Eides statt" bestätigen, dass Du die Prüfung erfolgreich absolviert hast?

Evtl. sogar Prüfer / Lehrgangsleiter, die sich an Dich erinnern?

*DAS* - zusammen mit Deinen alten sonstigen Papieren - müßte auch bei einem engstirnigen kleinkarierten Beamten / Verwaltungsangestellten genügen, um Dein Bestehen der Prüfung glaubhaft nachzuweisen!

Formal ist es natürlich so, dass man ein Prüfungszeugnis verlangen kann - aber - nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht, kannst Du mit den alten Karten etc. und ggf. einer eidesstattlichen Erklärung eines Freundes / Kollegen von damals hinreichend belegen, dass Du mal eine Fischereischeinprüfung abgelegt und bestanden hast!


Es bleibt aber dabei, dass Du einfach mal ganz nett Lächeln solltest, weil ich rechtlich keine Möglichkeit sehe, die Sache zu "erzwingen" - gut, wenn es auf die freundliche Art und Weise mit ERMESSEN des Sachbearbeiters klappt - wenn nicht, dann musst Du an die jeweile zuständige Aufsichtbehörde (obere Fischereibehörde?) mal ein umfangreicheres Schreiben verfassen und trotzdem weiter hoffen!

Ich denke nicht, dass man Dich im Ergebnis zur erneuten Prüfung zwingen wird, wenn Du alles zusammen mal vorgelegt hast - aber - der Fehler liegt bei Dir und Prüfungszeugnis *MITSAMT* Fischereischein zu verlieren ist schon blöd!!!
(dass die Behörde keine Prüfungsunterlagen archiviert hat ist auch blöd - aber nützt Dir nix - weil Du etwas von denen möchtest und insofern Du am Ende "beweisbelastet" bist - eine "im Zweifel pro Prüfungsnorm" gibt es da leider nicht!).


Viel Glück & probier es erstmal auf die gaaaaaaanz nette Art - oft kommt es dann so zurück, wie man in den Wald reinruft!

....und ja - *das ist ein Ratschlag zum leicht unterwürfigen Arschkriechen* - aber das Ergebnis zählt, oder?

Im Recht ist da formal die Behörde - und wenn Du denen zu "rechtlich-fordernd" daherkommst, dann werden die erfahrungsgemäß auch entsprechend formal-kleinkariert reagieren - das will & braucht niemand & das bringt Dich nicht zum Ziel!

Also --> etwas schleimen & nett sein!

Wenn das nicht klappt, *DANN* kann man mit den entsprechenden Belegen den Schritt "nach oben" versuchen!

Good Luck!


Ernie


----------

